# Lumagen



## jdir (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone here use a Lumagen XD to process blu-ray disc from film noise? 
I just go through jurasic park blu-ray discs and wondering why the HD video quality 
is so bad - will a Lumagen XD clean up some of those "mosquitos" noise


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What blu-ray player and display are you using? And what disc are you playing that you are seeing mosquito noise?


----------



## DJG (Nov 24, 2011)

The Radiance-XD has some noise reduction options but I haven't really used them. You'll need to do some experimentation. They have a downloadable PDF in their web site that has a lot more operational info than the included manual.


----------

